# The long, winding road for driverless cars



## SLuz (Oct 20, 2016)

http://www.economist.com/news/scien...-being-around-cornerreal-driverless-cars-will

Forget hype about autonomous vehicles being around the corner-real driverless cars will take a good deal longer to arrive


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

yes. anyone with a couple working neurons figured that out a long long time ago.

This is really the most important point: According to statistics from America's Bureau of Transportation, there were about 35,000 fatalities and over 2.4m injuries on American roads in 2015. That may sound a lot but, given that Americans drive three trillion miles a year, accident rates are remarkably low:1.12 deaths and 76 injuries per 100m miles. Because accidents are so rare (compared with miles travelled), autonomous vehicles “would have to driven hundreds of millions of miles, and sometimes hundreds of billions of miles, to demonstrate their reliability in terms of fatalities and injuries,” says Nidhi Kalra of RAND Corporation, a think tank in California.


as it turns out, humans aren't really that bad at driving. And we don't have any proof SDC's will be better and no, "simulator" miles don't count.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

SLuz said:


> http://www.economist.com/news/scien...-being-around-cornerreal-driverless-cars-will
> Forget hype about autonomous vehicles being around the corner-real driverless cars will take a good deal longer to arrive


I like that the author of the article seems to have a good grasp of both the technological and political issues. However, I think the author is being overly pessimistic about how quickly those issues will be resolved. See https://uberpeople.net/threads/sdcs-will-come-a-lot-sooner-than-you-think.157838/


----------

